# Wilco's Battlestar Galactica TOS Pistol



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I picked this up at Wonderfest, I didn't really check it out, and only just this morning got around to opening the box. I gotta say, this might be the Sarge's best sculpt yet. Sadly, the black resin doesn't photograph well, but the amount of molded-in detail is amazing on the one-piece gun body! It's only three-pieces (body, muzzle, and trigger) but it's a hefty hunk o' resin, and I can't believe how clean and crisp all the molded-in detail is!

Another great job, Sarge!

Anybody know of any sites that feature good pictures of the original prop guns, and the "rechage cannisters".


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

A coat of primer shows the surface detail a lot better.









I'm getting to be a big fan of the Sarge's gun kits!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Sarge puts out quality products, and at a great price.

Any luck on finding reference photos? I looked at a few of the episodes, and all I saw was black.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Even with google I didn't find anything very helpful, I did like you and went to the DVD. It's black with brown hand grips, there's a few red and a few white square buttons on the gun body. The "recharge cylinders" should be brass with a darker brass color on the "tops" of the cylinders. I have a set of 3 resin recharge cylinders I bought off @bay from a guy in Canada, he cast them off the same magic marker pen the shows prop guys used.

I was surprised how little info I could find, even Richard Coyle's RAC page didn't have any info on the original gun props.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

The A.S.A.P site has a original series BSG section. Ask there and you can probably find out anything you need to know.

Link: http://p082.ezboard.com/bpropreplicas

David.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Here's how mine turned out, I went with the black grips used in the miniseries/pilot rather than those tacky tan grips that showed up later in the series. I weathered and brought out the detail with a couple of shades of Rub N Buff, the 'lighted'" buttons are done with MM Guard Red and Boyds White Primer.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

A real beauty!


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Wow, that looks so cool.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Gotta have plenty of ammo, here's my three "recharge cylinders", the bodies are airbrushed withh MM "Bright Brass" and the caps are done with Duplicolor Auto "Metallic Dark Bronze" out of a rattle can.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Now you set to kill some Cylons.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Now you set to kill some Cylons.


'Specially if they bust a metal gut laughing when they realize my sophisticated ammo are painted 70's era magic markers!

Still, they look better than the "languatron".

Or the pink triad uniforms

Or the white Vipers, uniforms and pistols from _G80_.

Or Dr Z's silver nehru jacket

Or....


----------

